# مكتبة كتب هندسة السيارات و محركات الاحتراق



## captainhass (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا رابط لمكتبة فى هندسة السيارات و محركات الاحتراق الداخلى
اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها ان شاء الله تعالى

Automotive Engineering books​


----------



## سمير شربك (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مكتبة قيمة شكرا لك


----------



## captainhass (13 ديسمبر 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> مكتبة قيمة شكرا لك



جزاكم الله كل خير أخى الكريم​


----------



## black88star (17 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية يا خووووي 
عوآفـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2010)

black88star قال:


> يعطيك العافية يا خووووي
> عوآفـــــــــــــــــــــــي



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## وليد العتر (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي ولكن الرابط لايعمل يكتب كلمة error


----------



## أبوأحسان (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أبوأحسان قال:


> بارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## MachineDoctor (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أعجبتني بعض الكتب و جاري التحميل , 

جزاك الله خيرا ,


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2010)

machinedoctor قال:


> أعجبتني بعض الكتب و جاري التحميل ,
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا ,



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (27 ديسمبر 2010)

عبد.الرحمن قال:


> بارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## alith (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموقع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الزيتوني (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## captainhass (28 ديسمبر 2010)

alith قال:


> مشكور على الموقع وبارك الله فيك





الزيتوني قال:


> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء*



* جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (25 يناير 2011)

Thanks


----------



## أبن الوطن (26 يناير 2011)

عاشت ايدك على هذه مكتبة رائعة


----------



## loveway2000 (19 مارس 2011)

shokran


----------



## i-love-engines (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مشاركة طيبة ارجو لك الصحة و العافية و مزيدا من العطاء


----------



## ايمن التميمي (8 مايو 2011)

الرابط لدي لم يعمل ولكن مشكور على اي حال يا اخي


----------

